# BSH Beleuchtung für 5 PS Boot?



## Fischer X (14. November 2012)

Moin,

bin nach einiger Recherche immer noch nicht sicher, ob ich für mein 5 PS GFK Boot mit 4,20 m Länge eine BSH Beleuchtung brauche. Falls ja, wie müsste diese aussehen?

Wenn ich mir einen größeren Motor kaufe, bis 15 PS, die ich ja nach dem neuen Gesetz auch ohne Führerschein fahren darf, brauche ich dann andere Beleuchtung?

Danke für Eure Hilfe!

Gruß,
Sven


----------



## Dorschbremse (14. November 2012)

*AW: BSH Beleuchtung für 5 PS Boot?*

Sofern Du bei unsichtigem Wetter mit einem Boot von weniger als 7m Länge und weniger als 7kn Geschwindigkeit fährst, reicht ein weisses Rundumlicht- ein zugelassenes- das kann auch gern den RINA- Vorschriften entsprechen, da EU-Konform... kostet einiges weniger als die Dinger mit BSH-Zulassung.

Mit dem 15er Motor fällste aus dem Bereich raus- dann lies Dich mal hier ein.... http://www.bsh.de/de/Produkte/Infomaterial/Lichterfuehrung/Lichterfuehrung.pdf


----------



## Torsk_SH (14. November 2012)

*AW: BSH Beleuchtung für 5 PS Boot?*

Ja ja... Angelschein, Führerschein alles total überflüssig!  
Nichts gegen Dich Fisch X, nur mal wieder eine Bestätigung 
wie gut es doch etwas Ausbildung genießen zu dürfen.

Bevor ich mir jetzt die Finger wund trippe, hier ein paar Bilder 
die Deine Frage beantworten sollten.

http://sbf-lehrgang.de/lehrgang/see06/see6_3.html


----------



## antonio (14. November 2012)

*AW: BSH Beleuchtung für 5 PS Boot?*

oder ne bestätigung, daß es leute gibt die sich vorher nen kopf machen und sich schlau machen.

antonio


----------



## Torsk_SH (14. November 2012)

*AW: BSH Beleuchtung für 5 PS Boot?*

Ich will diese Diskussion nicht auf dem Rücken von Fischer X weiter führen, aber jedem der nicht darauf aus ist kleine Beispiele zu großen Flächen breit zu treten sollte klar sein das diese für jemand Ausgebildeten leichten Fragen immer wieder auf tauchen und hoffentlich nie für jemanden der hier anwesenden zum falschen, nicht mal eben über ein Angelforum recherchierbaren Zeitpunkt.

Fischer X, viel Spaß mit Deinem eventuell neuen Motor und immer 
eine Hand breit Wassser unter dem Kiel! Der oben eingefügte Link
war für See hier noch der für Binnen,
http://sbf-lehrgang.de/lehrgang/binnen02/binnen2_1.html


----------



## Fischer X (14. November 2012)

*AW: BSH Beleuchtung für 5 PS Boot?*

Moin,

danke für die Antworten, Ihr habt mir weiter geholfen.

Gruß,
Sven


----------



## dennisG (15. November 2012)

*AW: BSH Beleuchtung für 5 PS Boot?*

In den Wasser und schifffahrtsämter liegen dank der 15 ps ohne Führerschein Regel ganz interessante laminierte Flyer auf denen alle wichtigen Information beschrieben sind! Habe zwar nen lappen aber die Dinger sind echt gut gemacht und sollten auf jedem Bott mitgeführt werden...


----------



## Fischer X (15. November 2012)

*AW: BSH Beleuchtung für 5 PS Boot?*

Moin Dennis,

danke für den Tip!

Gruß,
Sven


----------



## Fischer X (17. November 2012)

*AW: BSH Beleuchtung für 5 PS Boot?*

Moin, 

ich denke für mich sollte ein weißes Rundumlicht reichen. Folgendes ist zur Zeit mein Favorit:

http://www.segelkontor.com/technik-...t-navigationslicht-rundumlicht-100-cm/a-1930/

Brauche ich hierfür eine dieser großen Batterien für über 100 Euro? Ich hätte gedacht, das es hierfür kleine Batterien für vielleicht 20 Euro gibt.

Gibt es Vorschriften bezüglich des zu verwendenden Kabels?

Gruß,
Sven


----------



## ulf (18. November 2012)

*AW: BSH Beleuchtung für 5 PS Boot?*

Hallo Sven

Wenn Du es genau wissen willst, mußt Du beim Anbieter die Leistung der LED-Lampe anfragen und uns verraten, wie lang das Licht ohne Akkuladung am Stück leuchten muß. So aus der ersten Vermutung heraus, sollte ein kleiner Bleiakku reichen.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## Torsk_SH (18. November 2012)

*AW: BSH Beleuchtung für 5 PS Boot?*



ulf schrieb:


> So aus der ersten Vermutung heraus, sollte ein kleiner Bleiakku reichen.
> 
> Gruß Ulf



Sehe ich auch so, hatte an meinem vorherigen Boot auch so 
eine Lampe und sie bei Bedarf mit an den Echolot Akku 
(Gel 12v 7,2ah) angeschlossen. Hat immer gelangt. #h


----------



## Fischer X (24. November 2012)

*AW: BSH Beleuchtung für 5 PS Boot?*

Hallo,

ich habe mittlerweile ein weißes Rundumlicht des folgenden Typs gekauft:

http://www.segelkontor.com/technik-e...100-cm/a-1930/

Eine Batterie habe ich ebenfalls.

Nun stellt sich mir aber die Frage, wie ich das beides verbinde. Bei der Batterie handelt es sich um eine alte Autobatterie, die sollte für meine Zwecke reichen. 

Das Rundumlicht ist auf einer Stahlstange angebracht. Unten ist die Stange mit einem Kunststoff Propfen verschlossen. In diesem gibt es zwei Buchsen und ein Loch. Die Stange wird wiederum ein einen Fuß gesteckt, der zwei Stecker hat, die in die Buchsen der Stange gesteckt werden und so den Kontakt herstellen. Unten am Fuss sind zwei Schrauben, die in die Stecker geschraubt sind. Im Fuß ist außerdem ein Loch, welches zum Loch im Propfen in der Stange führt. 

Wofür ist dieses Loch? Wie schließt man ein Kabel am Fuß des Rundumlichtes an? Gibt es hierfür vorgefertigte Kabel? Dann wäre ein Link zu einem Angebot schön.

Danke für Eure Hilfe!

Gruß,
Sven


----------



## FehmarnAngler (25. November 2012)

*AW: BSH Beleuchtung für 5 PS Boot?*

Das Loch wird vermutlich dafür sein, dass sich kein Wasser in der Stange sammeln kann. #h


----------



## Fischer X (25. November 2012)

*AW: BSH Beleuchtung für 5 PS Boot?*

Hi, 

da hast Du vermutlich Recht, danke!

Ich werde nachher mal versuchen, ein paar Photos hochzuladen. Dann kann vielleich auch wer was zu der Anbringung des Kabels sagen.

Gruß,
Sven


----------



## Fischer X (25. November 2012)

*AW: BSH Beleuchtung für 5 PS Boot?*

Hallo,

ich konnte leider weder Fotos in diese Antwort einbetten (mit Copy und Paste) noch Bilder als Anhang hochladen. Gibt es hierfür irgendwo eine kurze Anleitung?

Wozu sind eigentlich diese Batteriekästen, die man bei den Bootsausrüstern bekommt?

Gruß,
Sven


----------



## Fischer X (25. November 2012)

*AW: BSH Beleuchtung für 5 PS Boot?*

Moin,

hat scheinbar doch funktioniert. Hier also noch die Erläuterung:

Linkes Bild: Rohr mit Stopfen, zwei Buchsen und einem Loch

Rechtes Bild: Rohr mit aufgestecktem Fuß. Die schrauben sind mit Zapfen verbunden, die in den Buchsen im Rohr stecken.

Gruß,
Sven


----------



## Torsk_SH (25. November 2012)

*AW: BSH Beleuchtung für 5 PS Boot?*

An den Schrauben musst Du Plus und Minus anlegen. Dafür braucht man 
nichts spezielles, ein paar Kabelschube und ein paar Meter Leitung.

Genau so schließt Du das dann an die Batterie an, am besten mit 
Polklemmen an denen man Kabelschuhe anschließen kann.

Die Kästen schützen die Batterie vor Nässe und das Boot vor Säure.


----------



## Torsk_SH (25. November 2012)

*AW: BSH Beleuchtung für 5 PS Boot?*

Ach ja und eventuell noch eine Sicherung
http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/852177/Kfz-Kabelverbinder-mit-8-A-Sicherung-Torpedo-Sicherung-2-mm/?ref=detview1&rtl=reco_detail_bottom&rb=2

und einen Schalter dazwischen.
http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/856484/Hama-Kfz-Schalter-12-V/SHOP_AREA_17289&promotionareaSearchDetail=005

könnte man ja in die Batteriekiste mit einbauen.


----------



## Fischer X (25. November 2012)

*AW: BSH Beleuchtung für 5 PS Boot?*

Danke schön für die Erklärung!


----------



## Fischer X (30. November 2012)

*AW: BSH Beleuchtung für 5 PS Boot?*

Hallo,

habe nochmal eine Frage:

Wenn ich das Kabel wie beschrieben an der Lampe anschließe, laufe ich dann nicht Gefahr, dass sobald Spritzwasser auf die Anschlüsse kommt ich einen Kurzschluss bekomme und die Batterie kaputt geht? Hohe Luftfeuchtigkeit (Kondenswasser) reicht hierfür vermutlich nicht, oder?

Gruß,
Sven


----------



## dennisG (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: BSH Beleuchtung für 5 PS Boot?*

Moin!
Bei den 12v die da Anliegen ist das kein Problem. Wir haben die Kontakte nicht isoliert!


----------



## Fischer X (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: BSH Beleuchtung für 5 PS Boot?*

Hallo Dennis,

danke für die Antwort!

Gruß,
Sven


----------



## Fischer X (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: BSH Beleuchtung für 5 PS Boot?*

Moin,

ich habe an meinem Außenborder einen Stromanschluss. Hier würde ic gerne die Batterie anklemmen, um diese zu laden. Leider ist aber das Kabel verschwunden (war beim Kauf des gebrauchten Motors nicht dabei). Ich hänge ein Photo des Anschlusses an. Weiß jemand, ob dieser Anschluß irgend einer Norm entspricht und ob ich so ein Kabel nachkaufen kann?

Gruß,
Sven


----------



## FehmarnAngler (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: BSH Beleuchtung für 5 PS Boot?*

Ich würde an deiner Stelle mal zu einer Fachwerkstatt gehen, die deine Motormarke führt #h


----------



## Fischer X (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: BSH Beleuchtung für 5 PS Boot?*

Hallo FehmarnAngler,

danke für den Tip!

Ich habe jetzt mal eine eMail an die nächstgelegene Fachwerkstatt gesendet. Zum hinfahren ist es etwas zu weit.

Gruß,
Sven


----------

